# "Report: German military intelligence finds 20 Islamists in Bundeswehr"



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2016)

Via Deutsche Welle:


> The German government is planning security checks on all Bundeswehr applicants from July 2017 after 20 Islamists were uncovered in the army, a report says. It said more suspects in the ranks were being investigated.
> 
> German Defense Minister Ursula von der Leyen will soon propose legislation to carry out security checks on every aspiring Bundeswehr recruit, after the military counterespionage service (MAD) identified 20 Islamists in army ranks, a media report said on Saturday
> 
> ...


----------

